
BitTorrent's Bram Cohen isn't limited by Asperger's - bootload
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_43/b4105046863317.htm
======
peregrine
You will find A LOT of people with Asperger's in the computer world. Its very
easy to become obsessed with something like C++ when its your job. I mean I
can literally walk around my engineering campus and point out the students
with Asperger's. Its really kind of scary.

------
bootload
_"... So why did Cohen agree to vote for the transaction? Speculation abounds,
but one aspect of the transaction is suspicious ... That mostly means Cohen,
who is reportedly getting the lion’s share of the 30% of the company put aside
for current employees. Cohen, who has recently had highly publicized financial
troubles, may have simply been bought off ..."_ ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=398803>

But ... here we have an allegation that might have a simpler explanation. I
found this article in 'Business Week' reading through his blog. Don't let the
lack of facts or another possible explanation get in the way of a good story.

